# Working As an English Teacher in Singapore



## corvusblue (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently a U.S. citizen residing in NYC. I have about six years of experience as an ESL teacher. I presently teach a mix curriculum to young adults at a private language school in Manhattan. I also have experience teaching business English and also English to children while I was living in Japan. I have my TESOL certificate and a B.S. degree however the degree is in Graphic Design. I also have some experience as a journalist having written for the magazines, Time Out Tokyo and Time Out New York.

I was wondering what my chances are of getting an English teaching position in Singapore would be or at the very least, what positions I would qualify for in Singapore with my background (it wouldn't have to be teaching specifically). It seems like the majority of the English teacher positions are for pre-schools which seem to require a degree in Childhood Education.

My fiance was recently offered a position in Singapore. He will be relocating in November and I hope to move there within a month or two after him. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you should either get married and get a dependant's pass or prove cohabitation for same

that will ease your job search here

with a DP the pay levels aren't restrictive and with that option you can get into the system.

just my 2 cents

SG Govt schools don't employ many foreigners, and the few employed foreigners are highly qualified, and your options are limited

unlike in China, for example, where 'native' English speaking teachers are highly paid sand sought after, Singapore is the opposite of it


----------



## corvusblue (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you for your reply-that's helpful.

What do I need to do to prove cohabitation in order to receive a Dependent's Pass and what are the employment restrictions under a DP? 

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you can read up the past posts here and at the MOM site, Ministry of Manpower Singapore

for Dependent pass restrictions, same are in the MOM site!!


----------

